# Jerry's Pedi



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

When I picked up the Twins from the Groomer, Jerry was just getting his
pedicure. His happy tail was making her job a little bit more difficult 

"Ooooo, dis tickles!"









"be duhn inna minute mommee"


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww how cute is Jerry and his happy tail! I love Jerry.  I bet the groomers just love him too. It's so funny seeing him on a grooming table and out of his usual environment. hehe.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

foggy said:


> Aww how cute is Jerry and his happy tail! I love Jerry.  I bet the groomers just love him too. It's so funny seeing him on a grooming table and out of his usual environment. hehe.


thanks Paula 
yes, the Groomers love T & J. They have been going to the same 
Groomer/Salon since I got them last Summer. Jerry is very popular with
the ladies


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Therese--that is the most adorable thing ever. Jerry is the stellar boy getting groomed. What beautiful pictures of the handsomest boy !!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Jerry can put a smile on my face everytime I see him.. Those pics are so adorable! He must be such a joy to live with..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love Jerry's face as he's looking at you. He loves his mama, that's for sure.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

rubia said:


> Therese--that is the most adorable thing ever. Jerry is the stellar boy getting groomed. What beautiful pictures of the handsomest boy !!


thanks rubia 



chideb said:


> Jerry can put a smile on my face everytime I see him.. Those pics are so adorable! He must be such a joy to live with..


thanks deb  he is a little love :love7:



Brodysmom said:


> I love Jerry's face as he's looking at you. He loves his mama, that's for sure.


 yes, he looks at me through the eyes of love... what more could I ask for?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahaha! I bet that groomer is very nice...and gives lots of treats. Too cute, Therese. Jerry always makes me smile.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha how silly jerry getting a pedy  very cute! where was tabitha


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Hahaha! I bet that groomer is very nice...and gives lots of treats. Too cute, Therese. Jerry always makes me smile.


 She has Chi's of her own, so I really like having her handle mine.
I'm still smiling at the first pic where I see Jerry doing the handstand! LOL!



pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha how silly jerry getting a pedy  very cute! where was tabitha


He loves to be pampered  His Sister was already finished and waiting in the back room...


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww how cute. He was so happy to see Mommy there to pick him up!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

hahah the tail! spoiled lil boy


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> Awww how cute. He was so happy to see Mommy there to pick him up!


 thanks  



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> hahah the tail! spoiled lil boy


that's my boy


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

He's so cute! His eyes are so expressive.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw, that is so cute! He looks so happy to see his mama! Hehe


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Aww! Look at his little tail!! He looks so happy to see you! And such a sweet face!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww he is just wanting his nails done as quick as possible so he can get to his mummy, so cute!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I don't think I've ever seen Jerry with his ears like that, they're always perked up. How cute is he! :toothy5: :love3:


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

He is so cute! But, he doesn't look too happy about it.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

qtchi said:


> He's so cute! His eyes are so expressive.


thanks



MChis said:


> Aw, that is so cute! He looks so happy to see his mama! Hehe


thanks  he loves his mommee



JRZL said:


> Aww! Look at his little tail!! He looks so happy to see you! And such a sweet face!


he is sitting here next to me as I type this and giving me the same big eyes :love7:



Terri said:


> Aww he is just wanting his nails done as quick as possible so he can get to his mummy, so cute!


he didn't seem to be in too much of a hurry to me  He loves his groomer!



LittleHead said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Jerry with his ears like that, they're always perked up. How cute is he! :toothy5: :love3:


those are his "I love you; I'll do anything for you" ears--laid back and low


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww how cute!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

such a handsome boy and being so good for you and the groomer =)


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> He is so cute!...


thanks



xSamanthax said:


> Awww how cute!


thank you  



TripleAChihuahuas said:


> such a handsome boy and being so good for you and the groomer =)


thanks  I think when you get them used to it at a young age, they just
accept it as routine.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwww Jerry your such a good boy, Rocky got his done today and did not behave as well as you!

I gotta do it super fast, no messing about and we manage to get through it lol!

Jerry is a handsome boy!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awww look at his face when he sees you! He is so handsome!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Awwww Jerry your such a good boy, Rocky got his done today and did not behave as well as you!
> 
> I gotta do it super fast, no messing about and we manage to get through it lol!
> 
> Jerry is a handsome boy!


thanks Lynda  
Rocky--you need to be a good boy for your mommee when she wants to make you pretty 



pam6400 said:


> Awww look at his face when he sees you! He is so handsome!


gotta love him  thanks!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

aw what a good boy! i do moes and he just squirms all around, such a pain! cute.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Jerry is just adorable...love the pics!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What an adorable little love! I cant get over how happy and comfortable he seems at the groomer, especially getting his nails done!
Reese does the same I love you ears when he greets us, so excited and devoted.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

He looks so cute!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww! Very happy boy! Great photos!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MndaNGmoe said:


> aw what a good boy! i do moes and he just squirms all around, such a pain! cute.


Thanks! yes, Jerry is a very good boy! He gets a smiley face every time he 
goes to the Groomer 



MisStingerRN said:


> Jerry is just adorable...love the pics!


thanks!



Reese and Miley said:


> What an adorable little love! I cant get over how happy and comfortable he seems at the groomer, especially getting his nails done!
> Reese does the same I love you ears when he greets us, so excited and devoted.


It's so sweet when we get to know their little expressions 



sakyurek said:


> He looks so cute!


thank you



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww! Very happy boy! Great photos!


thanks


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

awww look at his tail go!! What a good boy getting his pedi done. He must be a joy to do compared to most dogs.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> awww look at his tail go!! What a good boy getting his pedi done. He must be a joy to do compared to most dogs.


Yes, they always look forward to having Jerry come back for his "Spa" Day 
I'm proud of him. Thanks


----------

